# Totally confused/please help



## ggparker14 (Feb 28, 2011)

Totally confused. Need other coder's opinions. 

Physician wants 20103, 26350 x 2 for repair of 2 tendons, 26350 x 3 for repair of three muscles. Just not sure about coding this note.

procedure: exploration of penetrating glass laceration over zone III over the index metacarpal region and thenar eminence. Irrigation debridement of skin, subcutaneious tissue and muscle. Repair of the 70% laceration of the FDP tendon to the index finger, repair of the 90% laceration FDS tendon to the index finger, repair of the radial digital nerve to the index finger. Coagulation of the branch of the radial digital artery to the index finger and repair partial lacerations of the muscle bellies to the adductor policis muscle, both the transverse and oblique heads and repair of a portion of the flexor pollicis brevis musculature superficial head and repair of the the first lumbrical.

Any help is appreciated.


----------

